# Jave fern



## vjl110 (Feb 25, 2004)

Have 3 java ferns for about a month. tied them to some driftwood with
fishing wire. I see some new growth, but some of the old leaves are turning
rusty. I have african cichlids, not sure if the water is too hard. the funny thing is
this has occurred with other types of plants over the years. Any suggestions
will help. Thank you.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Javas do best in low light. That might be the problem.

You might be nitrate lack as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Without knowing your setup, it's hard to say what the problem is, besides a deficiency. Java Fern can grow at very low light to very high light. The more light and more nutrients the faster it grows.

How big is the tank and how much and type of lighting are you using? What's the fish stocking level? How often are your water changes? What's your nitrate level in the tank before a water change?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Java is the type of plant that will do best under low light. It will do good in higher levels if CO2 is present but in most cases,.. any I have experience with,.. they will grow like mad and do the same as the OP is stating under bright light with the lack of CO2 injections and fertilization of some sort.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Agreed. I lump CO2 as a nutrient (carbon source). Whether you use Excel or CO2, all plants need carbon, so if there is sufficient light, you'll have to supply carbon in some form or the plants will starve.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I always have trouble with java fern too. Is the rusty color algae?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

If its the rusty color I am thinking of its just decay.


----------



## vjl110 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks all,

I have a 30 gallon long, overstocked (what else is new), 30 watt flors bulb came with hood, yellow labs, 2 small plecos, red zebras, blue peacock, weekly 50% water changes,
nitrate, nitrite are zero, all water parameters are within range.
hope this helps. thanks.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

0 is not within range for plants bud. You're Nitrate lack. Get some fertilizers or spare some water changes.

If you want other plants I also suggest you bump up the quality of bulb you have. If you dont wanna spend on a PC then at least get a ESU grow or something along those lines.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't want to go below 10ppm nitrates with plants. I actually have to add it. And phosphorus too because my phosphates are zero from the tap and none accumulate in the tank naturally.

However, first make sure your nitrate test is accurate. Did you shake vigorously for a full 30 and 60 seconds respectively both before and after you add bottle #2? Otherwise you can get zero readings. Or your nitrate test kit might be old. Unusual to have zero nitrates if your tank is cycled and you are not loaded with healthy plants. One might even say impossible.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

My tank is unless I go 3 weeks or so with out water changes. *** done all the different kits also.

I have the best results with strips. Those some times show very little nitrates, but I have always had tanks run like this. I run a tight ship. I hate algae and run high out put lights so..... maintenance is a constant must.

I have to use fertilizers for my plants.


----------



## vjl110 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks,

What specific products should I buy? (seachem flouish, etc)?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

JWerner2 said:


> My tank is unless I go 3 weeks or so with out water changes.


But you are loaded with healthy plants, right? I have nitrates < 10ppm in my planted tanks too, even if I never do a water change, LOL. (I do them anyway...weekly 50% or more.)

That's why I have to add nitrates...because with a planted tank, nitrates can be too low.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

That's right. If you have enough plants and lights, the plants are going to suck the nutrients out of the water. My 125 ith 20 different plecos and 5 big cichlids are at zero nitrates unless I dose with KNO3 3 times a week. With low nitrates, you run into danger of having a blue green algae outbreak.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bingo! I'm barely avoiding my second attack.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> JWerner2 said:
> 
> 
> > My tank is unless I go 3 weeks or so with out water changes.
> ...


Not all my tanks. My Tang tank has had nothing for a few months and I just recently added a patch of baby tears.

But I do have a few plants in my kids tank and my planted 20L goes without mentioning.

I just do lots of big water changes and keep a tank & filter free from any detritus and so forth.

I feed like mad, and then I feed more cause I never have problems.



> With low nitrates, you run into danger of having a blue green algae outbreak.


Now that I must confess to. I do see spurts of blue green once a week or so.


----------

